# 1965 STINGRAY 2 SPD. J3



## stoney (Oct 25, 2021)

Fedex came today. 1965 2 speed with front brake. Original paint and screens except for the fork darts.  Thank you @Baldy Jeff   Thanks for all your help and patience. Superb packing job.

In


----------



## nick tures (Oct 26, 2021)

wow thats nice !!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2021)

Very cool


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 29, 2021)

Very cool ride😎👍


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2021)

Put the ‘65 pedals on today


----------

